# Ewie...Congratulations on your first 1,000 Posts!



## AngelEyes

Ewie,

You are a wonderful guy and have become a great friend!
Thank you
 and continued happy posting.

Angel_Eyes_​


----------



## bibliolept

Congratulations, Ewie.

I'm very glad to have you around, as I'm sure are all the who've received your help on the forums.

bibliolept


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*CONGRATULATIONS EWIE on your 1000 posts, and as bibliolept said, thank you for your precious help.*
*I hope we see each other more on this forum, and til then keep the intelligent posts coming *
*Cristina*


----------



## Trisia

A congratulations thread? Ewwww.... ie*

That was pretty fast. Let's see if you can keep up with your own pace (for future reference: Jan 12 -- 17.60 posts per day).

Bonne chance.


*) You have no idea how long I've been waiting to say that.


----------



## Macunaíma

Hi, Ewie

I really enjoy reading your posts. Not only are they always straight to the point and carry as much information as one can possibly need, but they are fun and stylish as well. Thank you for taking your time to reply to a few of my questions and I hope to read a lot more from you in future.

Cheers


----------



## ewie

A big ~ Thanks / erm...* / Gracias / Mult,umesc** / Obrigado ~ to you folks

*Apologies to CristinaM.
** Apologies to Trisia ~ and thanks for inviting me to the party!

Here's to the next 1,000 ~ _should be done by about next Friday at this rate_


----------



## kenny4528

You're always nice to me and I enjoy the way your posts are made. Besides, I'm amazed at your talent for painting paintings; your works are masterpieces to me.


----------



## ewie

Thanks, Ken, that's _very_ kind of you to say so. It's always a pleasure helping you
~ewie X


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ewie,

I've only "interacted" with you once... But that was great help and fun. So, thanks a lot again, mate! 

Best regards from Barcelona,

TPS


----------



## cuchuflete

Sorry to be so late... You are probably well on the way to 2,000 by now.

Thanks for adding some good spice to the place.  Between prescriptivism, anti-prescriptivism, anti-contra-neo-prescriptivism and all that lot, it's good to read lively language talking about a language that's alive.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Ewie, I am joining in, late as usual but I suppose you are accustomed to females eternally making one wait)  
 Congratulations, thanks for all your invaluable help and patience and please stay long with us!!


----------

